# Pet Monkey



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a pet monkey?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

what real or cyber??!!!

I fostered a cyber one....


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

saila!! 
i thought you wanted chickens hun!! surely not a ickle monkey??!    though I hear the license laws have changed now making it easier!
pobby xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I want a farm I think  

I do want chickens we are definately getting some this year...  

I have always wanted a cappuchin monkey, my Nanna had one years ago from when she was a little girl.

When did the laws change?  

xxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i would love a monkey but if you watch monkey business (on animal planet on sky its about monkey world down in dorset) then you wouldn't get one. Monkeys need to be with their own kind and they live a really long time - here is a link to the monkey world page about capuchins which you can see like to live in groups and live for 40 years

http://www.monkeyworld.co.uk/topic.php?TopicID=83&Template=standard

So its a nice thought and they look soooooo cute as babies but should not be kept as pets. Sorry. I have a shar-pei they are those lovely wrinky dogs you see on ironing adverts (he is in the pic to the left) he kind of looked like a pot bellied pig when little and had all this skin - dead cute, he has grown into some of the skin now though.

here are some pictures of a litter of shar-peis (below) which i have found for you online - as you can see they are beautiful. They are called lazy-mans dog (the males) too as they don't really need lots of walking - mine sleeps like in the picture most the time - if he is awake he follows me about, he is lovely you just want to kiss his lovely little face  see the pictures of the pups below and tell me you aren't in love!.......................

http://www.shar-pei.com/litter1.htm

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooo Monkey World and their ethics really irritates me!

Thanks for the info tho


----------

